
Hummingbird: Mobile-friendly, responsive live chat - bcx
https://www.olark.com/mobile_friendly?rid=_product_hummingbird_direct_hackernews&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=direct&utm_campaign=product%20hummingbird
======
bcx
One of the most exciting parts of this launch to me is that we did a ground up
rewrite of the front-end in react+redux, which opens up a lot of really
exiting opportunities to play with React-Native, as well as iterate quickly on
bringing new user experiences to the chat box.

------
grayfox
Neat stuff.

Hopefully they can get neat API integrations going to tie into all the machine
learning being applied to shop/chat interfaces.

~~~
sunir
This is already possible through the onMessageToOperator and
onMessageToVisitor hooks in the Olark JS API
([https://www.olark.com/api](https://www.olark.com/api)). I'm excited to see
what people will do. :)

------
cypres
Doesn't work on iOS 9. The site scroll bar bounces back and forth. Reproduce
by scolling to the lower part of the site and activating live chat. iOS 9.3.2.
Safari. Purify ad blocker installed

~~~
karlpawlewicz
Thanks for that feedback Cypres. We're still working on a few known issues
that have come to light today. iOS in particular has been a bear.

